
Amazon to deploy masks and temperature checks for workers by next week - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-amazon-com-masks-e/exclusive-amazon-to-deploy-masks-and-temperature-checks-for-workers-by-next-week-idUSKBN21K1Y6
======
Dahoon
Then workers should stay home with pay until next week.

